# Really, really wrong horse names...



## RuthM (14 August 2012)

Does anyone like me enough to call their horse 'Steve'? 

Years ago someone misheard when I called a horse in the yard 'Steed', at the time it caused much mirth and we added Marjorie, Kevin and Dave to the list of names that don't go with horses.

Are the any worse ones folk can think of?


----------



## Emilieu (14 August 2012)

My old instructor had a horse called sue. Bad enough you would think but one of her neighbours misheard and thought her name was shoe. She used to call her 'wee shoe' it absolutely cracked me up. 

I also know a horse called Steve!


----------



## Django Pony (14 August 2012)

I know a horse called Steve! In fact, I know of a Steve, Pete, Dave, Bert and, of course, Jasper! lol


----------



## numptynoelle (14 August 2012)

I was about to say I used to ride a Marjorie and a Dave, but that sounds very wrong!  Have known a few Bobs and Franks in the past, but I would like to meet a horse called Derek. Just because.


----------



## CaleruxShearer (14 August 2012)

Shelia


----------



## FinkleyGladiator (14 August 2012)

Clive. Clive would just be wrong...


----------



## ElleSkywalker (14 August 2012)

I have a pony called Neville. She is a Shetland & cool as


----------



## Emilieu (14 August 2012)

When I was looking to buy there was a horse who sounded ideal... but his name was Clarke. 
I ask you - who looks at a horse and thinks: you look like a Clarke??


----------



## RuthM (14 August 2012)

Numpty, I giggled! So if those are commonplace what isn't? Jean? Have we got a Kevin yet or is that still a bridge too far?


----------



## RuthM (14 August 2012)

Clive is epic!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (14 August 2012)

I knew a Kevin at riding school I worked at, a fat little welsh


----------



## Mince Pie (14 August 2012)

I knew a horse called Clive, he was luuuurverly!


ETA: I used to ride a horse called Hermann!


----------



## horsesatemymoney (14 August 2012)

Dave, Steve or Kevin would be great, Alan would be a pretty good one


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (14 August 2012)

FinkleyGladiator said:



			Clive. Clive would just be wrong...
		
Click to expand...

Nope - had a lovely 11.2 Dartie in one spring - called Clive at home - he was a little cracker & such a gentleman that he went home with the nickname of 'Lord Clive' 

I've had a (among other more usual horse names):
Victor
Herbert
Henry
Sarah (never suited her!)
Orange Pud - honestly!!
Treacle (she was as sour as anything!)
Harold - for a 12.2 grey show pony
Thomas - never Tom, his owner did not want it shortened
Corps (short for corporal)
Camilla - sorry to Camillas out there but it was just not right bellowing that across a field.
Ramon
Daemon
Dinosaur (named by owners 4 yr old son!)
Colin
Patrick

The list could go on, but these are prob the more eye-poppingly odd names to call a pony/horse when catching in....


----------



## MrsElle (14 August 2012)

I once held a gate open for someone on a horse, they thanked me then said 'walk on, Nigel'.  I nearly wet myself laughing!


----------



## horsesatemymoney (14 August 2012)

MrsElle said:



			I once held a gate open for someone on a horse, they thanked me then said 'walk on, Nigel'.  I nearly wet myself laughing!
		
Click to expand...

PMSL! Richard would be a good one too!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (14 August 2012)

I knew of a horse called Dave, was called Big Dave as a nickname.....Mum wants one called Trevor


----------



## muddygreymare (14 August 2012)

If we ever breed from Bella and she has a colt, I want to call it Brian  My sister wants to call it Chilli Heatwave Dorito (Dorito for short!) so I think Brian is better


----------



## Slightlyconfused (14 August 2012)

Oh and my WB has Amy on her passport but her old owner called her sapphire......we stayed with sapphire


----------



## Nickijem (14 August 2012)

I knew a horse called Steve too!
I think Colin would be a great name - my friend's snake was called Colin.


----------



## RuthM (14 August 2012)

Nigel! It's got to have it so far... But then even if Steve, Clive, Kevin etc have been done, they're still worthy. 

I owned a horse called Willy, we did all the Willy jokes, well you have to don't you?


----------



## Elsiecat (14 August 2012)

When I was looking at horses, I pictured myself shouting their names across a field, I whittled my list down quickly doing that


----------



## CaleruxShearer (14 August 2012)

Phoebe Buckley has a Kevin that she tweets about regularly, search for the hash tag #getkevintoaintree


----------



## JennBags (14 August 2012)

When I got my old boy, Red, my OH wanted to call him Roger.

So he could tell people he was going up to see JB & Roger the horse


----------



## teapot (14 August 2012)

One of my RDA group volunteers has a Derek  

Rode a Blobby once or twice!


----------



## RuthM (14 August 2012)

I looked after a Roger. 

When the Steve debacle happened at the yard we nearly wee'd ourselves laughing. Years later you'd think I'd been there done that but reading these names and imagining a sj'ing commentry I'm back there all over again. Two glasses of wine helps!


----------



## Capriole (14 August 2012)

I had a dog called Derek.

I know someone with a Nigel. Lots of my horses have 'name' names, I like them 

Two good ones were Jesus and Odlid.


----------



## PollyP (14 August 2012)

I loaned a horse called Prodney....


He was imported from Russia and noone could translate the name on his passport so they just guessed at what each letter looked like and out came Prodney.. Poor thing!


----------



## rubysmum (14 August 2012)

i used to know a woman who had a horse called Muffin, sounds innocous, but was shortened to MUff, lots and lots of jokes from her v camp YOs - 
given your muff a good workout
clipped your muff for you


wrong but for very different reasons
Climax for tackle, its a horse at the race yard i work at, i cannot imagine what anyone was  thinking


----------



## duckling (14 August 2012)

My old riding school now have a Nigel  they used to have a Jill, Ralph and Marcus too! 
I loaned an Albert, then a Tasmin and a friend had a Derek  
Another yard I used to work at had a Doris and the yard I rode at at uni had a Betty, Joy, Malcolm and Darius  

When I win the lottery I will run a riding school where all the ponies have OAP names  Dennis, Rodney, Ernie, Arthur, Doris, Edna, Joyce, Mavis...


----------



## chronicle90 (14 August 2012)

numptynoelle said:



			I would like to meet a horse called Derek. Just because. 

Click to expand...

I used to ride at a yard where there was a Derek! Never failed to amuse me


----------



## RuthM (14 August 2012)

For OAP names you must have a Margaret. It's the law you know, and a Harold. Everytime a Harold arrives in the incoming work folder I feel the need to go all Steptoe! (ay - Steptoe would be a grand 'oss name).


----------



## Capriole (14 August 2012)

Quite worried that Im reading some of these and thinking 'Whats wrong with that? Its a lovely name!'


----------



## Aidey (14 August 2012)

I've had a popcorn.

Bit different but I met a border terrier called Gary! That one tickled me! Haha


----------



## TelH (14 August 2012)

My 2yo pony is called Harold  I named him after my late grandfather.


----------



## RuthM (14 August 2012)

Gary! Oh, god - I need to go wee now!


----------



## DanaHart (14 August 2012)

Years ago, I had a horse called Buzby......

I also know horses' called Dave, Trevor and Bert!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (14 August 2012)

Catembi has a Trevor 

Have also had a Gareth, William, Mulligatawney, Christopher, Gilbert (adorable!) Vincent (horror!)

Seems to have been more colts/stallions & geldings with 'people' names on here


----------



## Capriole (14 August 2012)

Oh no, most of my mares are people names too


----------



## dressagelove (14 August 2012)

Rupert....!


----------



## RuthM (14 August 2012)

Joyce?


----------



## lexiedhb (14 August 2012)

I had a gelding called Rusty Nuts........... i did not name him


----------



## albeg (14 August 2012)

I have a Robert. (not named by me)

Also know of 2 Steves, a Rupert and a Vince.


----------



## Old Bat (14 August 2012)

I've had an Andy. I'll rephrase that. I had a pony once called Andy.  Have known Colin, Clive, Humphrey, Geoffrey, Trevor, Bonaparte, Mike, Norman, Damien.....


----------



## Capriole (14 August 2012)

Ruperts on my pending list! Along with Hugo


----------



## tonitot (14 August 2012)

My girl is called Ethel .. Is that strange?!


----------



## KSR (14 August 2012)

Mable, Alf, Penny, Danny, Thomas, Sammy (Samson), Daffydd, Baldrick, Boris et al


----------



## KSR (14 August 2012)

I rode a Joyce when I was 6/7


----------



## HaffiesRock (14 August 2012)

I have a Betty and my old Haflinger was Terry...


----------



## HarlequinSeren (14 August 2012)

I knew an Eric a few years ago, and met a Blodwynn (sp?) once on holiday


----------



## Emilieu (14 August 2012)

Sorry - bit late but:
Walk on Nigel    brilliant x


----------



## sidsmum (14 August 2012)

Nigel is great! 

I knew a Donald!  A big 17hh fine chestnut gelding!

Also a big black cob called Boris, another called Bruce.  Then of course Sidney!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (14 August 2012)

There's a big chestnut at my yard called Brian and a Boris on the riding school.  My first ever lesson was also on a Brian!


----------



## HaffiesRock (14 August 2012)

We have a Gemma on our yard. x


----------



## Mince Pie (14 August 2012)

dressagelove said:



			Rupert....!
		
Click to expand...

I knew a Rupert, he was absolutely stunning!


----------



## Mince Pie (14 August 2012)

Just remembered a horse at the first riding school I ever went to called (and in fairness it was abroad)....






Dumpedoo!  (I really am being serious as well )


----------



## BrandySnap46 (14 August 2012)

I've got a Dai


----------



## CorvusCorax (14 August 2012)

Saucepan.


----------



## jaijai (14 August 2012)

There used to be a Dave on our yard. We currently have an Albert, Oliver,Sebastian, Sylvester, Fifi, Fergus( I really like that name),  Humphrey,Emily,Beckham, and Geoffrey.
I used to ride a horse called Henry and also a William.


----------



## emma.is (14 August 2012)

Kyle, but he looks like a Kyle...


----------



## Capriole (14 August 2012)

I knew a Sebastian, where I worked many years ago. Stunning big bay gelding, empty head.


----------



## Willeeckers (14 August 2012)

An old friend I worked with used to name all her horses with slightly odd choices, Derek, baby Dave and phillipa Jane being some  

We also used to rename the race horse that came in for the week for performance testing, said friend would generally play apart in naming them and we would frequently end up with bob's and bert's and even the odd film themed weeks with names such as harry, Ron, frodo and bilbo making the cut   

We would occasionly have showjumpers in ridden by a well known rider the most handsome of which had the stable name of Jerome, suited him thou if he'd been human he would be agent 007!


----------



## Montyforever (14 August 2012)

Wilma .. Suited her though  
Really want a horse called boris now ..


----------



## Jemima_P (14 August 2012)

The yard we were at when I was a kid had a Mabel, Norma, Bernie, Ed, George! I keep thinking of more as I think of the yard! 

And my 3yo is called Jemima... Puddle duck!


----------



## albeg (14 August 2012)

emma.is said:



			Kyle, but he looks like a Kyle...
		
Click to expand...

I knew a Kylie....who was a gelding.


----------



## CaleruxShearer (14 August 2012)

We renamed a 4* mare Jeanette and her filly foal David. No idea why, was hilarious at the time!


----------



## DragonSlayer (14 August 2012)

CaveCanem said:



			Saucepan.
		
Click to expand...

Epic


----------



## Littlelegs (14 August 2012)

I've known a few with names like william, ted, bob, Jim, rosamund, portia, Amy etc. Knew one that had been registered as something forest, or forest something (can't remember) & called forest as a yard name. Unfortunately it happened to be just before forest gump was released, so we had lots of fun shouting 'run forest run' when he was rode. And he was mainly referred to as gump ever after. Worst however was a very fluffy lady who's big aggressive homebred was called cuddlekins. And someone who had a bs, short for bar steward, except he was a lovely thing. I did once have a project pony I really wanted to call cartman (as in south park) because it so suited him, but knew it might not be popular with new owners.


----------



## funnyface (14 August 2012)

Some of these are hilarious! The riding school I used to go to years ago had one called Dick! There were Becky and Ben too.. not quite so amusing though!


----------



## Suelin (14 August 2012)

I used to know someone who had a horse called Malcolm.  Never could get to grips with that.


----------



## meandmyself (14 August 2012)

I knew of a horse called Bacon.  

I hate cutsie name- Princess, Sweetie, Candy.


----------



## snopuma (14 August 2012)

When I was a kid we went pony trekking for a week with my family in Dartmoor,
My dad rode 'Trousers'
My mum rode 'Pacer'
My brother rode 'Apples'
and I rode 'Granite'  - she came home ;o)


----------



## Bettyboo222 (14 August 2012)

I have a Shettie called Ted

On my yard there are two TB's called Joe and Darcy


----------



## CorvusCorax (14 August 2012)

DragonSlayer said:



			Epic 

Click to expand...

He belonged to Willie Daly, who ran a pony trekking centre and matchmaking festival in Lisdoonvarna in County Clare.
He also had a short, hairy, fat Shetland called....Shergar.


----------



## Blitzen (14 August 2012)

I've known several horses with odd names. Just too 'human'...
Emma, Kim, Neville, Melanie, Jackie, Kate, Robert, Donna and Debbie to name a few. Makes me wonder really - who looks at a lovely little foal and decides to call it Robert??! Its like folk who have a tiny brand new baby and decide to give it a really grown up sounding name, something like Derek, or Wayne. There are no words.


----------



## CorvusCorax (14 August 2012)

Oh yes, I also used to ride a Doris, and hunted a Frank.

And I have told the story about the kids who asked the horses names as we hacked past, no doubt expecting Dobbin and Neddy, and getting 'er...Ronaldo and Donatella'


----------



## albeg (14 August 2012)

Laura-C said:



			who looks at a lovely little foal and decides to call it Robert??!
		
Click to expand...

That's what I wondered when I got my boy's passport.

He's known as Bob, and his sire has Bob in his name, so I assumed he was going to be *something* Bob, or Bob *something*. Got a bit of a shock...


----------



## sarahann1 (14 August 2012)

ricky, Wille, Ted, sadie, ruby, James, frank, bobby, hidie, tom, sandy, holly, jade. My hubby wants one called clyde horse


----------



## Blitzen (14 August 2012)

Alibheg - my youngsters passported name is Benny. There was a mix up when I bought him - he came with the wrong passport, and I've never known him by that name, thank god! Lol


----------



## Capriole (14 August 2012)

CaveCanem said:



			And I have told the story about the kids who asked the horses names as we hacked past, no doubt expecting Dobbin and Neddy, and getting 'er...Ronaldo and Donatella'
		
Click to expand...

I was riding out on one and leading another, Id put fly fringes on both of them. a group of kids asked me if the writing on them was their names.

Um, no. They arent both called NAF OFF


----------



## rubysmum (14 August 2012)

emma.is said:



			Kyle, but he looks like a Kyle...
		
Click to expand...

really need to know what this horse looks like now.
i work with kids with challenging behaviour, Kyle is a very common name amongst my "naughty boys"


----------



## charlie76 (14 August 2012)

I beat you all,  we bought a horse whos name on the passport was Kelvin Klein! Classy!


----------



## Puddock (14 August 2012)

Not a human name, but my boy's called Frog. He's a Tuigpaard, so his registered name is Dutch. Apparently, it means "Tobacco"!?!


----------



## smokey (14 August 2012)

I know a sheepdog called Gary, and my son has had 2 guineapigs, Steve and baby Steve, then rabbits called One and Two. hes 30 by the way, I despair!


----------



## JFTDWS (14 August 2012)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Daemon
		
Click to expand...

I normally call Darach "Daemon" 



jaijai said:



			Sebastian... Fergus( I really like that name), 

Click to expand...

And I have a Fergus.  I've always wanted a horse called Sebastian too.

I must have really bad taste in horse names 

I also have a dog called Wolf.


----------



## GreyCoast (15 August 2012)

Sabastian was a stallion standing at stud when I was growing up. Think they used his picture in a dewormer advert? But having grown up with it I think it's a perfectly normal name for a horse. Also grew up with a Gilbert, but he was an odd horse with big touching ears and it suited him somehow.

http://www.endure.co.za/brandenburgstud/


----------



## Riz (15 August 2012)

Flymo 
Gary, Jason, Ethel, Adam, Trevor, Tina, Invasion, & The Pig!! Great names and suited all of them!!


----------



## Sam&MrD (15 August 2012)

My OH owns a Dennis, he's such a dude. My sister owns a Terry and a donkey called Dave


----------



## Ladyinred (15 August 2012)

Friends horse is Ken and I also know a Brian. We had a cat called Cat and (with apologies to the poster) a dog called Jesstickles.


----------



## blood_magik (15 August 2012)

my mum wanted to call my new boy donald. he's now beau.

there's hamish, ice, larry, gordon, bill, Louis, bill and Pablo at my yard


----------



## peanut (15 August 2012)

MrsElle said:



			I once held a gate open for someone on a horse, they thanked me then said 'walk on, Nigel'.  I nearly wet myself laughing!
		
Click to expand...

PMSL love it


----------



## FluffyFeathers (15 August 2012)

Roger, Henry, Kevin, Trevor, Tommy, Tiffany, Toby, Nelson, TWINKLE!!!!!!!


----------



## partypremier (15 August 2012)

Del boy. Rodney. Pink pig . Denzil. Special. Gloria. Pudding. Ginger pudding. Oh yes & FANNY (fantastic light) also had roo chop & basky babe I always think its unlucky to change names oh nearly forgot fats!!!!


----------



## NaeNae87 (15 August 2012)

Gary and Nigel.
Two dapple grey half brothers that are impossible to tell apart until you look at their brands. 

Garry gets Gazza a lot... It sounds a lot more Bogan... Oh and on a related note - one of the worst/best stud brands I have ever seen is 5EX. I almost choked when I saw it


----------



## partypremier (15 August 2012)

It's lovely going down memory lane remembering the silly names.
Just remembered Big Bird & what's worse is I named her.  Massive black filly TB & then there was Seth, which actually is cool to me but probably quite numpty to others.


----------



## metalmare (15 August 2012)

I knew someone who had a stunning arab stallion called Nigel.  

I think my pony's name, Kenny, is bad enough.  We shortened it to Kes.


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (15 August 2012)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Camilla - sorry to Camillas out there but it was just not right bellowing that across a field.
		
Click to expand...

You're right- that is a crappy name to be shouted out in public any where! I dislike the nam Milly as a dogs name. I always get gumpy when someone yells "MILLY, GET ON YOUR BED!" or my personal fave "MILLY, COME BACK HERE YOU STUPID DOG!"

Camilla (aka Milly)


----------



## Ibblebibble (15 August 2012)

my big girls stable name is michelle it is never used, she is shellee various nicknames. one of the foals born at the stud the same year as one of mine was a Jason
friend has a nobby, and the stables i rode at had a knobby, poor boys! oddest name ever was Kleenex,  little grey welshie. there was also a shetland called tuppence who could be relied on to provide some name amusement


----------



## Suziq77 (15 August 2012)

ailbheg said:



			That's what I wondered when I got my boy's passport.

He's known as Bob, and his sire has Bob in his name, so I assumed he was going to be *something* Bob, or Bob *something*. Got a bit of a shock...

Click to expand...

I have a Bob and she's a mare   Her sire is Bob Back and most of his offspring are Bob something....  I often ask her what it was like growing up on the stud with a load of brown horses all called Bob - she just blinks at me 

Someone on here I think posted about a horse called Heathcliff, shouting over the fields to him and hearing someone call "Cathy" in response.  Always makes me smile


----------



## AprilBlossom (15 August 2012)

I went trekking in the lakes as a teen and remember being asked my ability, so I told them I was pretty competent, to then hear 'colours?' with a questioning tone - just as I was about to reply 'I don't care what colour it is' I was ushered out and slung up onto a...you guessed it...skewbald! Worst.name.ever.

My dog narrowly escaped being named 'Didier Dogba' - can you guess what football team OH supports?!


----------



## horsemadelsie (15 August 2012)

I knew a Kevin once (kev the cob!) Also a pony who came to the riding school once was called Squirt- little bit strange! Have also known a huge 17hh+ top level dressage horse called Betsy  Thought the name was more suited to a little pony!


----------



## Paint Me Proud (15 August 2012)

on our yard we have had...

Kenny
Kevin
Stan 
Polly
Kerwin
Simon
Nick
Arnie
Kylie
Ashley
Dave

It seems our yard attracts horses with human names....

Our Kevin was a big ex-racehorse, the name actually really suited him!


----------



## D5edon (15 August 2012)

Well we had a Duncan, have a David, Horace and Geert (but he is a Friesian and am told it's like calling your horse Bob). Like others I rather like these names, oh and my dogs are called Robert and Bill.


----------



## Doormouse (15 August 2012)

FinkleyGladiator said:



			Clive. Clive would just be wrong...
		
Click to expand...

I had one called Clive, it actually suited him!


----------



## Doormouse (15 August 2012)

numptynoelle said:



			I was about to say I used to ride a Marjorie and a Dave, but that sounds very wrong!  Have known a few Bobs and Franks in the past, but I would like to meet a horse called Derek. Just because. 

Click to expand...

Knew a horse called Derek, he was huge and chestnut and bucked like a demon!


----------



## Doormouse (15 August 2012)

My current 2 are called Frog and Dora!


----------



## Magicmillbrook (15 August 2012)

Laura-C said:



			I've known several horses with odd names. Just too 'human'...
Emma, Kim, Neville, Melanie, Jackie, Kate, Robert, Donna and Debbie to name a few. Makes me wonder really - who looks at a lovely little foal and decides to call it Robert??! Its like folk who have a tiny brand new baby and decide to give it a really grown up sounding name, something like Derek, or Wayne. There are no words.
		
Click to expand...

My 12wk old baby is called Albert - is that wrong, but we call him baby Bertie, it suits him and we get a lot of comments about how cute it is.

We have a dog called Betty and a horse called Bill, had an ILPH pony called Denise.  I would love a horse called Steve or Alan.  Our big cob  Almera (from Poland - not sure if they have the Nissan cars out there).  The rest of ours have always had very humdrum names  - Flicka, Honey, Teddy and Rags


----------



## Doormouse (15 August 2012)

Rodney, that would be a classic.


----------



## Sophstar (15 August 2012)

On our yard, 1 woman owns a tim and a tom! My old yard we had pete, hamish, heather, robert, shamus, and a snowman


----------



## Suziq77 (15 August 2012)

Doormouse said:



			Rodney, that would be a classic.
		
Click to expand...

We have a Rodney - he is a little grey cob with a moustache


----------



## Hippona (15 August 2012)

I know a pony called Phil.


----------



## picolenicole (15 August 2012)

Used to look after a Rupert, could be very nice one day then the next a total git!!!!

Our old horse was Rodger 

Next door has a mare called Leah, best of it is thats also my sisters name


----------



## toppy72 (15 August 2012)

My brother had a pony called Jason.... never really got used to it!!


----------



## Pink_Lady (15 August 2012)

Know of a very nice coloured pony called Barry - really suits him


----------



## dollymix (15 August 2012)

I went on a riding holiday in Wales when I was 14.... There was a grey Arab there called..... Pea brain!!!!


----------



## StarcatcherWilliam (15 August 2012)

MrsElle said:



			I once held a gate open for someone on a horse, they thanked me then said 'walk on, Nigel'.  I nearly wet myself laughing!
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha my horse is called Nigella, which gets shortened to Nige, or Nigel!!!


----------



## MagicMelon (15 August 2012)

I had a horse who was originally called "David" (which is my other halfs name funnily enough) but luckily they changed it. Strange thing was that the horse in question had a really fancy show name!


----------



## evj (15 August 2012)

I know a Rodney and a Ruth


----------



## casinosolo (15 August 2012)

I've met a Doris, Ronald, Tanya and Jill in my time. I rode one called Nobby last year too! Poor thing :/


----------



## DGeventing (15 August 2012)

I have Willy, Stella and Adam


----------



## lucyc (15 August 2012)

AprilBlossom said:



			I went trekking in the lakes as a teen and remember being asked my ability, so I told them I was pretty competent, to then hear 'colours?' with a questioning tone - just as I was about to reply 'I don't care what colour it is' I was ushered out and slung up onto a...you guessed it...skewbald! Worst.name.ever.

My dog narrowly escaped being named 'Didier Dogba' - can you guess what football team OH supports?! 

Click to expand...

How long ago was this? I work at a trekking centre in the lakes and we have a skewbald called colours


----------



## Tamski (15 August 2012)

Used to look after Elvis!!

The sheep are called Del Boy, Rodney, Trigger and Mr Floppy (don't ask!))


----------



## Javabb94 (15 August 2012)

I know of a pony called Eric!

Other than that I cant really think of any!


----------



## crazybootlady (15 August 2012)

I've ridden a Bart, Simon, and a Wesley.  My now retired show horse is Sam. Reschooled a Valerie (too sweet a name for that pesky mare! ) Know a farm that has Frick and Frack, both chestnut geldings with similar markings.  Friend of mine owned a Timmy.  My cousin had a Dalton for a while.  I showed against a Bruce in several classes.


----------



## TheSylv007 (15 August 2012)

I used to ride a pony called Malcolm and we have a Kevin on the yard at the moment as well!


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (15 August 2012)

I know someone with a pony called Fanny...hmm

My mare is called Shannon, well shan, but shannon is good to shout when angry!
Called my 4 year old ozzy as he is like Mr Osbourne, laid back and a bit out of it!

Had a Franzy, because I got her from a guy called Fraz and didnt know what else to call her!
Had a bob, Oscar, Kellogs?, Blue, Lola, Ginger, Snip, Ice, Pie?, Diesel (liked that name), Bruno, Frank, Rosie, Clipper?, Spirit, Rocky, Robin and I rode one called Craig :/


----------



## RutlandH2O (15 August 2012)

We have 2 donkeys, Dave and Poppy. All our Shire mares have had "people" names: Karen (we called her Caz), Jane, Vicky and Caroline. A friend used to have an 18h2 Shire gelding with the registered name Gladiator. He was always called Gladys.


----------



## AprilBlossom (15 August 2012)

Lol lucyc, it was about ten years ago - quite a fun little steed, but very spooky in the school - it was either part of, or used by center parcs and I remember having to cycle up a VERY steep hill to get there!


----------



## Copperpot (15 August 2012)

I had a Tony and a Dennis.


----------



## ElphabaFae (15 August 2012)

Steve, Mandy, Toby, Eric, Chip....


----------



## fabscd (15 August 2012)

I have Brenda, Dudley and Nellie. I have known horses called Josh, Lemon Pie, Puffin, hopscotch, Tommy (it was a mare) and my yard had a phase of naming horses after Lord of the Rings characters, so we had Strider and Frodo among others. Puddifoot and Slim were also on the yard. We had a cremello who was initially named Malibu, before having it changed to Mr Custard (as in Cowardly...)
My friends Polo ponies often have the best names - off the top of my head, Optimus Prime, Megatron, Bumblebee, kitkat, Flake, Elvis, Presley, Beaujangles, McNugget...the list goes on!


----------



## PolarSkye (15 August 2012)

FinkleyGladiator said:



			Clive. Clive would just be wrong...
		
Click to expand...

One of the Olympic dressage horses (can't remember which country/rider) was called Clive .

P


----------



## dollymix (15 August 2012)

Been thinking of more I knew...
Selle francais called frog
Strapping colt called prancer
Trevor
Walter
Ryan
Jock

When you get thinking you remember loads! Still think pea brain in winner though! Poor thing!


----------



## Mongoose11 (15 August 2012)

I LOVE this sorts of names for animals. My horse is Olive and my dog is called BARRY. I would love to call a horse Malcolm or Wayne.

The only foal I ever got to name became CYRIL!


----------



## PolarSkye (15 August 2012)

Several of my friends and acquaintances have horses with great names:

Cuddles:  16.2'ish, flea-bitten grey sport horse (gelding)
Sexy:  mahoosive coloured shire cross (gelding)
Hippo:  cob (mare)
Rhino:  cob (gelding)
Maggot:  17hh bay sport horse (mare)
Surprise:  16.2hh, dapple grey ex-race horse/TB (gelding)

Our little share mare (black welsh sec D cross) was called Nelly.  When I was horsehunting I tried one horse called Stan (also used to ride a Stan) and another called Elvis.

P


----------



## DunDally (15 August 2012)

A friend of mine has a horse called Stevie. Its named after a footballer and his passport name includes the player's surname too.  Won't say the whole name as he is not my horse.  He is fab tho'


----------



## tafyx (15 August 2012)

Love these name.  my horse called Edgar.  have known and ridden a Walter, Frog and a horse called bones! oh and a barry.  there is a lovely big hunter up the road called Buffalo Bill.


----------



## Caol Ila (15 August 2012)

One of the dressage horses in the Olympics was called Clive (can't remember which country he was from).  And of course, you can't forget Princess What's-her-name's horse, Digby.  Love it.  

I've owned a horse called Angie.  I've also, at various times, known Toby, Tony, Richard, Dan, Victor, Lexi, Tom, Roy, Dave, Annie, Bill, Oliver, Joe, George, Tara, Tommy Joe, Molly, Tim, Teddy, Desiree, Zac, Duncan, Lucy, Bob, Sam, Josh, Barry, Louie, Max, Croppie, Seamus, Erika, and worst of all, Bubba.


----------



## Sophie123 (15 August 2012)

'Going for a good ride on Winston!'


----------



## Capriole (15 August 2012)

Yep, still reading these and thinking a big chunk of them are perfectly nice normal names   Or going, 'Hey, my horse is/was called that' (or making notes for naming future horses)


----------



## AJ & Kiz (15 August 2012)

my horses passport name is Kizzi i just had visions of a fat chav stood there shouting her in from field "kiz-eh" so i call her Kiz  x


----------



## FabioandFreddy (15 August 2012)

My OH had a horse called Brian. He had to change it to Ryan otherwise he and horsie would have had the same name! 

I personally don't like 'people' names for horses, yet have inherited some with the names! Have had Freddy, now Donny and our shetland is called Izzy. I don't count Fabio as a people name as its foreign so sounds better!


----------



## LaurenBay (15 August 2012)

I've known a Lucy, Jack, Steve, Elizabeth, Midget, Little Pete, Big Steve, Dave, Winston, George, Colin, Conor, William, Kenneth, Mrs M, Betty.

The Horse I shared was called Steve, his showname was Big Steve, I used to snigger everytime the owner took him to a show and they annouced on the loud speaker. Heres ....... ..... riding Big Steve!! she changed his name to Jack after lol.


----------



## RuthM (15 August 2012)

Phyllis?


----------



## dilmil123 (15 August 2012)

I once loaned a horse called Earwig.....


----------



## Charlie Bucket (15 August 2012)

Hmm at our yard we have a: Norman, Cyril, Duncan, Harry, Basil! 
Known quite a few odd ones though...Mystery, Midday, Interpol, Gammon?



ETA: My aunty named her horse Fanny


----------



## Ladyinred (15 August 2012)

Knew a pony called Monday.. goodness knows why.


----------



## Toffee44 (15 August 2012)

My friend got a welsh x from the market that got nicknamed and now name Squirt, can you guess how she is in season


----------



## Mince Pie (15 August 2012)

StarcatcherWilliam said:



			Hahaha my horse is called Nigella, which gets shortened to Nige, or Nigel!!!
		
Click to expand...

Nigeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel - ****ing legend!


----------



## Auslander (15 August 2012)

ailbheg said:



			I knew a Kylie....who was a gelding.
		
Click to expand...

So did I! His proper name was Kylemore of Watercombe - Kylie for short!


----------



## millsandboon (15 August 2012)

We have a horse called Chavo
I've known horses called Bedtime and Vendetta.
A friend had two horses one called Norman the other called Not Norman


----------



## Caol Ila (15 August 2012)

I've also known a Winston and a Harry.

Didn't some HHO member recently acquire a horse named Jesus?  We were having a laugh here, imagining a show announcer saying, "And the next competitor is.... Jesus."  

"No, sorry, what's the horse's name again?"

I knew someone years ago who used "In the Nude" as her horse's show name, so the announcers were saying, "And next to enter the ring is So-and-so, riding In the Nude."


----------



## Sarah_K (15 August 2012)

Used to know someone who had a small grey fuzzy 12hh games pony- called Arkle. They also had a big IDx called Bubbles! 

My old horse was called Plenty (not named by me). Apparently, she was a character in a John Wayne film. Never been a believer in changing their names so it stuck.

Next door neighbours had one called Killer. Show name was Killdown *something*

Also known an Elton, Fimble, James and Godfrey.


----------



## RockinRudolph (15 August 2012)

I love this thread! I have a Bruce - not named by me, and did consider changing it but I didnt in the end. Suits him! I have also known a Nigel, Trevor, Hugo, Maggie etc etc. My dogs are Oscar and Toby (also horses names from my childhood!). I love the name 'dave'


----------



## RockinRudolph (15 August 2012)

Ah, didn't finish my post! Love the name dave for any pet, cracks me up!


----------



## Shysmum (15 August 2012)

Butterballs and Winkie are two I used to ride at my old RS..


----------



## Chestersmummy (15 August 2012)

I used to have a horse called Harold!


----------



## RuthM (15 August 2012)

Sarah_K said:



			Used to know someone who had a small grey fuzzy 12hh games pony- called Arkle. They also had a big IDx called Bubbles! 

My old horse was called Plenty (not named by me). Apparently, she was a character in a John Wayne film. Never been a believer in changing their names so it stuck.

Next door neighbours had one called Killer. Show name was Killdown *something*

Also known an Elton, Fimble, James and Godfrey.
		
Click to expand...

 I ahd a 'Killer'. She was originally Tequilla Sunrise which I hated so called her 'Quilla', needless to say, big yard, twisted humour and her grumpy food time face it became 'Killer'. She never actually hurt anyone on the yard I might add!


----------



## HashRouge (15 August 2012)

I know a Heathcliff....you can imagine the hilarity when his owner calls him in the field! One bright spark who lives in the houses at the bottom of the field has even taken to calling "Cathy" in reply 

ETA I do know a woman with a couple of lusitanos called Xaile and Obelisco, which translate as Shawl and Obelisk 
Oh and my own mare is called Lou, which always results in young kids, having asked what she's called, going "like a toilet?"


----------



## Chottsy (15 August 2012)

Some of the best at my old yard, 
Clive, Ted, Nigel, Geoffrey, Pete, Dave, Ed, Lucy, Bruce, Bert and many more that I can't remember! 
Cutest name we had was Jampot, who was about a million years old and blind in one eye!  kids and instructors loved him!


----------



## HorseGirl18 (15 August 2012)

i had a homer! did change his name though
also had a Boss. poor boys


----------



## asommerville (15 August 2012)

mine used to be called willie...didnt find out til.after i bought him and changed his name, wasnt changing it back.  similar with my mare, she used to be called Millie.

had i known their names and not changez them i would have ended up with a Willie and a Millie lol


----------



## ShadowHunter (15 August 2012)

I rode a 'Sage' when i was on holiday; and theres an Emerson at the stables


----------



## horsey mad matt (15 August 2012)

horsesatemymoney said:



			PMSL! Richard would be a good one too!

Click to expand...

lol i'm off to ride dick  looooool


----------



## horsey mad matt (15 August 2012)

rubysmum said:



			i used to know a woman who had a horse called Muffin, sounds innocous, but was shortened to MUff, lots and lots of jokes from her v camp YOs - 
given your muff a good workout
clipped your muff for you


wrong but for very different reasons
Climax for tackle, its a horse at the race yard i work at, i cannot imagine what anyone was  thinking

Click to expand...

someone i know bred a horse and named it muffin, (passport name was something darko though)


----------



## pip6 (15 August 2012)

Known Rupert, Nigel, Roly Poly, Baldrick (shire x), Bam-Bam (git),  Verdict, Russell (dangerous), Harmony (anything but), Marmalade


----------



## Bluepegasus2802 (15 August 2012)

I used to ride a great big 17h horse called Bogey!
I used to share a horse called Lenny, and there was another horse at that yard called Onions!


----------



## Ahrena (15 August 2012)

Mine is called squirrel....cute for a fat poby perhaps but for a smart 16.2hh warmblood? But his old owner renamed him as he was called Damien - not sure which is worse!

Where I used to work we had some crackers - VIP, Teammate, Gee-Gee....at current yard we have a Donut, who is 17hh but he is so thick is suites him to the ground...oh and we have a 4* horse called Sprout


----------



## pip6 (15 August 2012)

Also remember a Maggot & Ugly Bug (registered name). Poor boy when  he was born breeder (who owned stallion) refused to put stallions name on passport & decided he was so chunky (what did she expect using a heavy cob mare??) & ugly he was registered as 'ugly bug', known as ug-bug. shame was he turned out a nice boy. Anyone owns a chestnut gelding by that name out of a mare called Jasmine I'll tell you who his sire is!


----------



## Bobbypony (15 August 2012)

My friend's horse is called hilda ;-)


----------



## horsey mad matt (15 August 2012)

a friend has a little dartmoor hill pony this is skewbald and about 10hh. his passport name is yobbo, he is now named tommy

form my old riding school, roxanne, sox (known as rox and sox), parker (nosey parker), jamie, dexter, charlie, arthur, bertie, dale, scotty (fat cob mare), maverick, 

some i know now, rudey, standley, woodie, sampsom, ross, kitty, limerick (not with us now)


----------



## Chottsy (15 August 2012)

Oh and I forgot about horses at my yard now! 
Percy, Little Joe (over 16hh), Paula, 
And best of all, Simon!


----------



## Escada2004 (15 August 2012)

i had one called Cuthbert!!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (15 August 2012)

Pip6 was Bam-Bam a big yellow thing by any chance?


----------



## 3bh (15 August 2012)

I own a Kirk, Scotty and Jim, OH this this is brilliant!


----------



## trakehnersrock! (15 August 2012)

On a ranch holiday a few years back, my son's horse was called Fish!

At the yard , there's a horse called Well Done (makes me hungry when I hear his name, as that's how I like my steak cooked! Regular steak that is, not horse lol though they do eat horse here!!). He's put down on the turnout list as WD, and I so want to put 40 next to it but no-one would get the joke lol
There's also a Tequila, nice name but whenever I see her I get the song of that name stuck in my head.


----------



## Capriole (15 August 2012)

Escada2004 said:



			i had one called Cuthbert!!
		
Click to expand...

Going on my list


----------



## onemorehorse (15 August 2012)

Had a donkey called Rodney, also knew a pair of carriage horses called Eric and Ernie and a pair who were both called Maggie.  Also knew a colt who didn't have a name but was bit manky so we nicknamed him Manquee.  Also Patty, Michaela, Yum Yum, Jason, Simon, Stephan, Oliver, Gemma, Sally, Myfanwy, Basil, Lolly (a 17hh horse, not a pony as you would imagine)


----------



## tango'smum (15 August 2012)

my friend brought a pony called richard cranium... (********) she soon changed it...lol


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (15 August 2012)

We've had a Frank, Kevin and a Wesley in work  more recently have had a Hamish! There was an Eric when I first started too, and I vaguely recall a Keith?!

I had a foal called Digby who went to a new home and is now known as Nobby as well


----------



## arabian1xx (15 August 2012)

My last horse was called Gary everyone used to laugh but I would not of changed it as it just suited him.
Rip my Gary xx


----------



## partypremier (15 August 2012)

Forgot about Worm, Grizz, Naughty,rascal,Mischief.
All names were perfect!!!! for them.
Oh & Legs, Popeye & Ringo(hideous white rings round his eyes, he was chestnut).


----------



## Tangled (15 August 2012)

I have a Dexter!


----------



## Caol Ila (15 August 2012)

A friend of mine bought a young horse and called him Sphere, with the show name of Inertia.  This was due to the fact that we were all sure the horse had some kind of learning disability as he clearly wasn't 'all there' and we had never encountered a horse so difficult to train to stop and steer.  Hence, "an object in motion remains in motion..."  His owner was also studying physics.  Ah.... physics jokes...


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 August 2012)

I have a Jasper, a Jeff, Gerry, Kyle, Laurel, Pippa, Lucy. I dont like human names for horses but they were all named before I got them. 

My homebreds are called Rains, S.O.S., Firefly and RQs (pronounced Arks).

I also have a Flint, Ranger, Charm, Freebie, Bells and Gray - no prizes for guessing what colour he is


----------



## Spotsrock (15 August 2012)

I had a gladys. My sister had a dilly known universally as dildo


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 August 2012)

At the yard we have a Now and a Dis. I want another Diktat horse to come in so I can name it Dat. Then you could ride Now Dis and Dat in a day.


----------



## TheHairyOne (15 August 2012)

Our old yard had not 1, but 2 Ralph's and a Norman!!!

My sister also owns Bruce...but ALL our poor horses get stupid nicknames, so we now shout Toad across the field!  I am not sure which is worse.


----------



## Puppy (15 August 2012)

I saw a horse advertised for sale called 'Flange'..!!


----------



## chestnut cob (15 August 2012)

Puppy said:



			I saw a horse advertised for sale called 'Flange'..!! 

Click to expand...

*cough splutter*


----------



## Cobiau Cymreig Wyllt (15 August 2012)

My daughter 5yo at the time, firmly announced that her sec A was to be called.....David.
Not Davy, not Dai, not Dewi, not Dafydd....(yes we were trying to talk her out of it and yes, we're in Wales) but David.
So David he is, and David he has remained, despite having gone elsewhere for a while and coming back named Bailey.  Which, of course actually makes him David Bailey


----------



## Bojingles (15 August 2012)

When I was a kid I rode a riding school horse called Paul. Paul??!!!

I think Paul's pretty bad but after much thought, I've decided DEAN takes the prize


----------



## Bojingles (15 August 2012)

Oh, and Craig!


----------



## Bojingles (15 August 2012)

And Joan. Can you imagine a horse called Joan? For god's sake, someone tear me away from this screen. It's turned into my new favourite game.


----------



## chestnut cob (15 August 2012)

PlanetHacking said:



			And Joan. Can you imagine a horse called Joan? For god's sake, someone tear me away from this screen. It's turned into my new favourite game.
		
Click to expand...

I LOVE that.  Joan the horse 

I know a Dave and a Duncan.  I love it when horses have people names!  Know a few Sams as well but that's not as funny.


----------



## GinaGeo (15 August 2012)

I've got a Mick and know of a Rodger, a Bob, a Connor and an Eric, all on their passports so have to compete under those names too. They were all imported from Ireland.  They're imaginative aren't they 

ETA: I know a Russ too! And spent along time trying to convince my cousins to call their new horse  Colin or Alan. He was christened neither


----------



## somethingillremember (15 August 2012)

My first pony was called Guy , I currently have a Sebastian and a Mouse. My best , solemate horse's nickname was Poodle ( I dont know why it suited her but it did)  , one of my cats is Charles and my friends horse is called Rook ( black Friesian).


----------



## HollyhedgePippa (15 August 2012)

I know a Kylie and Tina lol!


----------



## Capriole (15 August 2012)

chestnut cob said:



			I know a Dave and a Duncan.  I love it when horses have people names!  Know a few Sams as well but that's not as funny.
		
Click to expand...

I rode a Duncan on one of my BHS stages.  Guess what colour he was? 


Thats right, he was a buckskin :lol:


----------



## HOWEN (15 August 2012)

I have had horses called Maureen, Laurence and Delaney!!! Weird but quite cool at the same time.


----------



## combat_claire (15 August 2012)

I used to ride a pony called Abba - guess the boss was a fan...


----------



## Irishdan (15 August 2012)

Went to view a lovely chestnut mare a few years ago with the unfortunate name of Cilla:/


----------



## Cobiau Cymreig Wyllt (15 August 2012)

slightly off topic, but my ex-racer greyhound bitch was called Hotshot Raquel and the dog's kennel name was Mikey....


----------



## Buds_mum (15 August 2012)

My friend had a horse called Ricky.... Never seemed right! 

Of course my horse is named Buddy Holly so I can't say anything  All his brothers and sister are named after old age popstars, Buddy, Ringo, Elvis lastest one is Patsy... Just what his breeder does lol!


----------



## lilyoftheincas (15 August 2012)

Knew a standard poodle called Kevin.


----------



## wench (15 August 2012)

Worst one ever, posh name of Private Parts.

My horse was called Henry, thought it was a stupid name at first but actually suited him.

Have known of a Clive, Hector, Horace.


----------



## Hexx (15 August 2012)

We have a Nigel on our yard.  We also have a gelding called Shirley! 

I remember reading on a forum once about someone who had a mare called Penny - however, she wanted to be diffferent, so decided to spell it Peni.  The only problem came when she wrote her name on items, eg, Peni's bucket, Peni's brush, Peni's wheelbarrow


----------



## HDPE (15 August 2012)

I used to own Lucifer.
He certainly didn't live up to his name (well, not often....)


----------



## nikCscott (15 August 2012)

I had a Basil once... you just could help calling him in from the friend Faulty Towers styleee "Baaaaa-silllllllll"!


----------



## Aidey (15 August 2012)

Went and tried a pony once whose name was Mavis.

My new girl is coming tomorrow, her name originally was Sweetheart! But the people I am buying her off renamed her Lady, I'm not a fan of either but I will prefer shouting Lady at the field gate rather than Sweetheart


----------



## Bobbly (15 August 2012)

On my yards, years ago I had Holly, Olly and Solly. Then more recently Charlie, William and Harry (no not deliberately!) now have Bobby and William. As I couldn't very well shout 'My Life's Ambition' at my TB in the field he was a Jack. Worst I've seen was a broodmare at the National Stud, poor thing was called Hairbrush!!


----------



## Aidey (15 August 2012)

Hexx said:



			We have a Nigel on our yard.  We also have a gelding called Shirley! 

I remember reading on a forum once about someone who had a mare called Penny - however, she wanted to be diffferent, so decided to spell it Peni.  The only problem came when she wrote her name on items, eg, Peni's bucket, Peni's brush, Peni's wheelbarrow
		
Click to expand...

Hahah!


----------



## Rudolph's Red Nose (15 August 2012)

i have known 2 ponies, one called Naughty and the other fur face !!

The other day I misheard a welsh pony's name, thought they said Potato but nooo it was toto - but now I want a little pony and call it Potato


----------



## BenjaminBunny (15 August 2012)

We've had a Kevin on our yard we have a Clive currently


----------



## JustKickOn (15 August 2012)

A horse belonging to a friend of mine had a show name of "Topless". Hilarious when soandso riding Topless was announced across a show ground


----------



## Capriole (15 August 2012)

RiderLizzie said:



			A horse belonging to a friend of mine had a show name of "Topless". Hilarious when soandso riding Topless was announced across a show ground  

Click to expand...

Like 'Badly' and 'Someone Else's Husband'  

The person I knew with a horse called Jesus used to hate the commentators announcing him


----------



## mashnut (15 August 2012)

Cuddlebun

'nuff said.


----------



## Parker79 (15 August 2012)

Faggot.....honestly.....its a mare too


----------



## Madam Min (15 August 2012)

RuthM said:



			Joyce?
		
Click to expand...

My OH's old eventer was called Joyce!


----------



## mulledwhine (15 August 2012)

I find it really funny when animals have names such ax Steve, Clive etc 

Pony is called Levi - hate that name ( sounds a bit chavy shhh)

Old boy was dexter 

Have also had, autumn, strawberry, and Schaffer , so they were all very boring and normal names


----------



## Merrymoles (15 August 2012)

My very first lesson was on a pony called Percy. He was a strawberry roan and when the YO was in a good mood, he was known as Percival Pink.

We've had three different Dillons on the yard in short succession recently - before that I hadn't heard of a Dillon for 25 years. Perhaps we should start a popularity chart like the one out this week on baby names!


----------



## Madam Min (15 August 2012)

Ours are called Chloe and Amber. Ambers reg name is Kilcloghan Buffet!

Would love a horse called Sharon!


----------



## Oberon (15 August 2012)

I've known a
Gladys
Bruce
Simon
Hugo (love that name)
Bug


----------



## trakehnersrock! (15 August 2012)

I forgot about the pony called Nobody! (Sounded better with a French accent - try it lol!)


----------



## sj_mad (15 August 2012)

I used to ride a julie, other funnies are roy, steve, olivia lol


----------



## VixieTrix (15 August 2012)

Randomly, I would love to hear of a horse called Barry or Jeff haha


----------



## Wundahorse (15 August 2012)

I've got a Stan who was christened Slimey at birth as he got his owners pj's gooey.He was then nicknamed sli and his registered name is Just Because as they got fed up explaining his name.In between the breeder and us his name changed to Stan.


----------



## Shooting Star (15 August 2012)

I've got a Cyril at the moment


----------



## FinalFurlong (15 August 2012)

i did work experience at a racing stables, there was a filly called Bridget (sweetest natured racehorse ever) and there was a filly called compton, i always thought thats something youd call a male horse! there was one called arnie too

at a racing stables i work at now there's one called goofy (though two of the stable lads argue about weather the name is guffy or goofy) plus billy

some of these are hilarious :')


----------



## jasmine04 (15 August 2012)

I've been riding a friends horse with the brilliant name of Shaun - whos show name is O'Shaunessy!!!!


----------



## DressageCob (15 August 2012)

Riding school horse called "Dick". Hello, you're riding Dick today"...the name didn't stick for long.

Also know a Ryan, Craig, Pooh, Cabecita (little head), Eric, Simon and "Mr Ramsbottom-Smyth". The last one I find bizarre. It wasn't even his owner's surname. She called him Ramsey for short.


----------



## FreddiesGal (15 August 2012)

helenalbert said:



			Riding school horse called "Dick". Hello, you're riding Dick today"...the name didn't stick for long.

Also know a Ryan, Craig, Pooh, Cabecita (little head), Eric, Simon and "Mr Ramsbottom-Smyth". The last one I find bizarre. It wasn't even his owner's surname. She called him Ramsey for short.
		
Click to expand...

LMAO at this whole post!


----------



## Vix1978 (15 August 2012)

All my horses have "human" stable names. I've had Ron, Clint, Jemima, Oliver, Megan, Max. I've known Virgils, Wesleys, Lola, Freds. I still want a Dave though


----------



## Cheiro1 (15 August 2012)

My welsh mare is called Gladys 

On the yard there is a horse called "Fattie"


----------



## sugarpuff (15 August 2012)

A friend of mine used to have a Simon. I couldn't look at him seriously! Just made me laugh everytime I saw him!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (15 August 2012)

My niece had a pony called Eric and a friend of mine has a Norman!


----------



## brucethegypsycob (15 August 2012)

back in the 1970`s in deepest darkest cornwall I spent my weekends at a yard in Stithians (little Trevellyan if anyone remembers). I used to look after a grey cob called Biryanni and his field mate was called Chapatti. Had no idea they were foods until i moved to London many many years later. ps. this is a true story - i still smile when i eat an indian these days.


----------



## RuthM (15 August 2012)

We should direct 'name my horse' threads here - the Lidl of equine namery!


----------



## JeanetteM (15 August 2012)

Many many years ago I rode a Maggot, another mare along with Maggot had a foal and the foals were called Newt and Toad


----------



## ridefast (15 August 2012)

numptynoelle said:



			Have known a few Bobs and Franks in the past, but I would like to meet a horse called Derek. Just because. 

Click to expand...

The stallion at my last job was called Derek. He had a fancy registered name but his stable name was Derek, and he was called that because he looked like someone elses horse named Derek


----------



## rubysmum (15 August 2012)

I usec to hack out with a lovely older mare called Stacey, in fact thinking about it, our little hacking group consisted of
Stacey
Edward
Oliver 
Lola 
Ruby


----------



## Llanali (15 August 2012)

I inherited a mare called Alouysius. 

Pronounced al-oo-wish-us.

Apparently it is a saint??


----------



## Oberon (15 August 2012)

Llanali said:



			I inherited a mare called Alouysius. 

Pronounced al-oo-wish-us.

Apparently it is a saint??
		
Click to expand...

We used to tell our son his middle name was Alouysius  We'd say his 'full name' out loud and watch him squirm  .

Thinking about it...he's 15 now and I'm not sure if we've told him it's a joke


----------



## miss_c (15 August 2012)

I rode a polo pony called Rabbit, and another called Red Dog....

I know a Kevin...

And not horsey but my dog is called Bradley... Does that count?


----------



## frozzy (15 August 2012)

A friend had a Dennis and his full brother Denzil . Also Tony (the pony ). We had an Axel (homebred foaly ) Our stallion is Roy (but will only answer to it if you pronounce it with a Welsh accent !) My daughter has a police horse in her stables called Jeanette !!


----------



## charmeroo (15 August 2012)

My tb's name is The Wobbler!!


----------



## Kokopelli (15 August 2012)

Andy is pretty bad, some quotes to avoid if your horse is called Andy:

"Going to ride Andy"
"Had such a good ride on Andy"
"Love Andy he is such a good ride"

*Facepalm* made worse by a couple of friends also called Andy.


----------



## Thorthepony (15 August 2012)

The breeder of one of my boys was going to call him Desmond!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Fortunately as we had him from weaning we were able to prevent that!!!

Have known a Derek, Herbivore(??), Cyril, and Doris


----------



## rubysmum (15 August 2012)

Thorthepony said:



			The breeder of one of my boys was going to call him Desmond!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Fortunately as we had him from weaning we were able to prevent that!!!

Have known a Derek, Herbivore(??), Cyril, and Doris
		
Click to expand...

Herbivore is a GREAT name


----------



## DressageCob (15 August 2012)

I've also known a part-bred Andalusian called Sweaty. He was a gorgeous little horse (and not really sweaty). He was called Sweaty because the English owners could not pronounce his real name, which was Suerte (Luck)


----------



## Olly's crew (15 August 2012)

Bob (the cob)


----------



## Mugsgame (15 August 2012)

A good friend of mine (who may have already posted, sorry couldn't manage all 26 pages!) has a very good bunch of stable names! All of these she has bred and named herself and all have proper names, but she has a philippa, Rupert, Barry, Dave, barnabus and Sophie - horses she has had not named by her have included Derek, bertha and sadie! They all suit their names tho, especially Derek and Dave!!


----------



## Mugsgame (15 August 2012)

Come to think of it, one of my foals last year has the nickname Audrey - I guess it sounds normal to me now!!!! :-D


----------



## millikins (15 August 2012)

This one's fictional but still the oddest I've heard, "Cigarette", the first horse we meet in the "Flicka" books.


----------



## MissSBird (15 August 2012)

I once knew a Tosspot.


----------



## Mo-Jo (15 August 2012)

My boss's horse is called Emma. That's just wrong.


----------



## Lexie81 (15 August 2012)

I had a Jeff! He was amazing and his name suited him. RIP little one 

My friend has a little shetland she bought her then 4 year old son and let him name him. He chose to name him Winky the Frog. Random!
I think Alan would be a super name.


----------



## Lexie81 (15 August 2012)

Also just remembered a client of mine when I worked in banking trying to flog me a shetland stallion for my daughter, named Paul Newman! Ridiculous!


----------



## gadetra (15 August 2012)

Hammer. I knew a little boy who called his pony Hammer. I suppose it's one way of helping them maintain interest!


----------



## Mince Pie (15 August 2012)

Lexie81 said:



			Also just remembered a client of mine when I worked in banking trying to flog me a shetland stallion for my daughter, named Paul Newman! Ridiculous!
		
Click to expand...

I know a Paul Newman! Come to think of it he kind of reminds me of a cheeky shetland...


----------



## LilMissy (16 August 2012)

Rita Mackintosh

Known as Rita or Skeets (e.g Rita Skeeta from Harry Potter). 

Also have a 'Rascal' and Bobbie (mare). 

Nobby the pony was changed to Sammy as just couldnt yell 'Nobs' across the field....

Its very difficult to name horses, I had three colts this year. The first is Zack the second is TJ and the third is Arthur (all for various reasons!). I also have a Jasmine, Solly, Ellie. Others named Lily, Dylan, Zebedee, Flo, Maddie, Angel, Cassie, One called Lixi and one livery filly this year called Diamond so Dia...


----------



## fidleyspromise (16 August 2012)

I've been flicking through my horses pedigree and there's a mare in there called cockchaffer.  How drunk was that owner at the time?!?  The same with bucket and haynet.

On yards we've had:
Rupert
Barney
Cilla Black
Amy
Donald
Jacob


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (16 August 2012)

I've got a Selvaggia...very strange. It means wild in Italian. 
I also have a Bunny...her passport says TuscanBunnyGirl..sounds like some sort of lads mag girl to me...but hey ho. Poor girl.

I knew Kilroy the donkey


----------



## popeyesno1fan (16 August 2012)

Well my friend called her mare "Angel" - hahaha the worst behaved "Angel" i have ever seen. If my friend didnt love her so much, she'd be in the factory, then she'd be "ghost". but thankfully, my friend will keep her forever, as she knows where she would end up otherwise. 
I had a colt at one stage that was called Lucianio, which is Italian for devil, he so lived up to his name. I believe you need to research the name first!!!


----------



## lurcherlu (16 August 2012)

I had a mandy, and my field owner has a celine :/


----------



## shadeofshyness (16 August 2012)

I don't think any of these human names are unusual. I've had more Mandys and Henrys than any other horse name.

At my old riding school we had nearly all human names:

Pete
Henry
Mandy x 2
Lewis
Colin
Lily
Molly x 2
Millie x 2
Roger
Siobhan 
Roisin
Rosie
Holly
Winnifred
Fred
Ivor
Ted
Jayne
Becky
Luke
Benji
Sophie
Tess
William
Constance
Kate
Thomas
Bruce


----------



## Spotsrock (16 August 2012)

Oberon said:



			I've known a
Gladys
Bruce
Simon
Hugo (love that name)
Bug
		
Click to expand...

My 1st pony was a Gladys and I currently have a Bug - stable name is actually Beetle but known as Bug or Buglet.


----------



## natalia (16 August 2012)

Lol, we had a willy and a clint, you can only guess what clint got shortened too!! Lol. Also had the following- Colin, Clive, Doris, No Eyes, Buck, Milky, Lumpy, Winston, Betty,  tony, pugsly, sometimes nick names just stick!


----------



## mle22 (16 August 2012)

We currently have Dave and Skew-whiff (Whiffy to her friends!) My daughter named her first pony Macaroni from the Yankee Doodle nursery rhyme.


----------



## leah_x (17 August 2012)

Granola
Iggle piggle
Mr Raffles 
Sooty From Mitcham
The Soup Dragon 
Brick
Bucket
And the worst I have ever heard... Cottage!


----------



## pizzi (17 August 2012)

RuthM said:



			Numpty, I giggled! So if those are commonplace what isn't? Jean? Have we got a Kevin yet or is that still a bridge too far?
		
Click to expand...

I knew a TB called Kevin


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (17 August 2012)

I knew a horse called onion at my last yard, and no im not joking either


----------



## AprilBlossom (18 August 2012)

I know of a horse called Turnip  little dude he is!


----------



## Shooting Star (18 August 2012)

Oh lordie, well I posted earlier in this thread to say that I have a Cyril. Picked up his dressage time for Sunday and somehow the organisers have now got him entered as Clive! Ah well, starts with the same letter I suppose 

... oh and the ad in the right side of the page is currently showing Roy the allrounder - if only his owners photographic skills were as good


----------



## McW (18 August 2012)

Priscilla, yup. Cilla for short.


----------



## Temptation (18 August 2012)

Haha! I HAVE a Clive! When we bought him my mum said he looked like a clydsdale.. (actually a warmblood) she wouldn't stop calling him it and in the end it stuck...I love it now


----------



## Ritzyroo (18 August 2012)

Crosslanes, Arborfield - many years ago - had a horse called Steve - he was lovely to ride but if I remember rightly he was a bit grumpy. Foxhill (Spencers Wood) also many years ago had a big grey mare called Sonja, and a Winston.


----------



## holt889 (18 August 2012)

I've known a Sausage- rotund little sect A, Derek- an ugly large hunter and a Patsy - really pretty dapple grey mare !!


----------



## alphabetsoup (18 August 2012)

I know:

Nigel
Richard
Dave
Paddy
Robert
Jerry

I worry about the people who actually named them!


----------



## jodie3 (19 August 2012)

My Mum had a donkey called Arkle.

I had a Trevor and a Sebastian and currently have a lovely Shetland on loan called Victor.

At work we have a Telex and a Tasty and there was Microchip too.

At one point I had a Tommy and a Bunty and by amazing coincidence kept them on a yard owned by a lovely couple called..........Bunty and Tommy!
I came home from the yard one eve and was telling my son how as it was such a clear frosty night, from the top of the muck heap you could see for miles and Tommy (man) and I c were watching the lights on the planes landing at Gatwick. My son gave me a slightly worried look and said 'Mum, I know you love that horse but don't you think that's taking things a bit far?'


----------



## Seapony (19 August 2012)

Have had some fun ones over the years,but rather like odd names- too many boring ones about!

Best few include Nobby,Richard, Gordon,Toby and Brick for a rather substantial cob 

And how could I forget the most special- a coloured called Guinness.......was a b*gger to catch in the summer and had many a fun filled evening shouting for Guinness only to be met by some clever clogs telling me the pub was the other way


----------



## OFG (19 August 2012)

I have a Reg

and there is a Frank at RC


----------



## Rosie'smum (19 August 2012)

RuthM said:



			Have we got a Kevin yet or is that still a bridge too far?
		
Click to expand...

There was a horse at college called kevin... my old horse was peter...we have a frank on the yard with a fred too.


----------



## McNally (19 August 2012)

tonitot said:



			My girl is called Ethel .. Is that strange?!
		
Click to expand...

Ah no i love that! Its cute and old fashioned but lovely


----------



## Nitro mouse (19 August 2012)

I had a Basil, cue all the Faulty Towers impressions of BAZZZZIIIL!!

There was also a cremello mare on the yard called Ambrosia, but as she was rather ugly bless her became known as Custard...


----------



## Leadrope (20 August 2012)

My shetland came with 'sea biscuit' in his vacc card! 
And Simon has to be the worst stable name i've ever heard. I always called him 'Sez' as in Simon Sez because I could not bring myself to call Simon!


----------



## Ealana (21 August 2012)

We have a Gary and a Richard and I know bert x


----------



## pip6 (21 August 2012)

Current title holder in endurance of EuropeanWorld Championships & WEG titles is called Nobby. No good horse ever a bad name....


----------



## Rowreach (21 August 2012)

I used to have Reg the Racehorse (though he was a pretty bad one).  When I picked him up I asked the lad why he was called Reg, and he looked at me for a moment then said "They're all called Reg .......... or Norman." 

A friend of mine has an Andy which I think is quite cute 

When I did hunters we had four Bens in the yard, so they all got called by their owners' names - Tim, Tom, Guy and Adrian


----------



## DressageCob (21 August 2012)

I know a polo pony called Seaweed too


----------



## Ginger Bear (21 August 2012)

I knew a Matthew & a Colin.. Lol


----------



## Fly_By_Wire (21 August 2012)

DanaHart said:



			Years ago, I had a horse called Buzby......

I also know horses' called Dave, Trevor and Bert!
		
Click to expand...

Buzby wasn't a little black native was he? 14.1 and 3/4 high?


----------



## Annagain (22 August 2012)

My next horse will be called Geoff. Even if he's not called Geoff when I buy him.


----------



## Minnies_Mum (22 August 2012)

My last horse was a TB gelding called Minnie (short for Minstrel) and at the same time I had a loan pony called Desmond... a mare! Our current mare has Madonna in her posh name so she's known as Madge and it really suits her. I know a very old mare called Pussy Willow, know only as Pussy. We've had a Tommy (11:2hh dun pony) and my sister's pony is called Bear, my new one is Copper.


----------



## nagseastsussex (22 August 2012)

We know a horse locally called Debbie


----------



## OldNag (22 August 2012)

I used to ride one called Shot. No I have no idea how the name came about. 
Crispin was a strange one, really not a horse name.
Friend's daughter rides a tiny pony called Colin. That just seems so wrong. A Colin should be a big RID or something. 
I also used to ride a Bomber
Very appropriately named!


----------



## pansymouse (22 August 2012)

jodie3 said:



			a donkey called Arkle
		
Click to expand...

Love it 

In my opinion animals should have wtf names; I've never had to name a horse but my cats are subject to my full artistic freedom and I currently have Kevin and Daphne.


----------



## BackRidingAgain (22 August 2012)

I've ridden a 'Duncan' and a 'Cyril', I own a 'Tasha'


----------



## Goya (22 August 2012)

We had a section B called "Barry". He did have a registered name of "Horsehill Firethorn" though, thank goodness.


----------



## Landcruiser (22 August 2012)

My friend at the yard has sporthorses Alfred and Reginald and ex racer Joseph (Alf and Reg and Joe). 
Another friend there has a dog called Dave. 
Yet another friend there (female)is called George. And her horse is called - wait for it  - George!
My dogs are Joe and Neville. 
My two criollos have spanish names: Pato and Tortuga. They translate to "Duck" and "Tortoise." I didn't name them!


----------



## DayleAshley (22 August 2012)

My boys kevin and it well and truelly suits! Was going to change it when I bought him but it suits him so well


----------



## EmmaB (22 August 2012)

I once worked at a riding school that had a pony called Dude. I also knew a girl who had a horse called Derek, who she called Dirk haha. 

Other horses I've known that had odd names...Martha, Vince, Arnie


----------

